# Personal Attacks



## abudsmoker (Jun 11, 2007)

Personal Attacks seem to be disrupting users, i think we need to step up the moderation of these posts. 


Debating is one thing attacking is another. I feel we need to make a clear rule about attacks, WE NEED to start putting members on timeout! 

i have a racing website and i dont tolerate half the crap they do here. we have ignore, but these threads get hijacked.....


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 11, 2007)

People attack for several reasons. On this site, it appears that it's all about "one-upping" the next guy. For whatever reason, some on here want to be regarded as pot growing experts or authorities instead of merelyt being altruistic and wanting to help out fellow growers. In other words, it appears, at least to me, they are more interested in showing how knowledgeable they are and how ignorant the rest of us schleppers are.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

damn id still be in timeout lol...but i guess your kinda right


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 11, 2007)

*In some cases there is prior history between the two...then they use whatever the current topic is to lash one another for whatever they REALLY are pissed at them about. I wont name names...But we all know who Im referring to.*

*And it simply is a waste of time for everyone to have to weed thru bullshit to get some serious information.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

Kinda like how three or four threads bleed over into one subject?


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *In some cases there is prior history between the two...then they use whatever the current topic is to lash one another for whatever they REALLY are pissed at them about. I wont name names...But we all know who Im referring to.*
> 
> *And it simply is a waste of time for everyone to have to weed thru bullshit to get some serious information.*


i dont know who your talking about..theres more than 1 person that does this..actually theres quite a few.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 11, 2007)

*Not just one...you're right...its a few people.*

*But the bottom line is....they take away from others while doing this. If there was only one correct way to grow...thats what we'd be doing. But since people do different things and still get results...eveyone thinks their way is the right way. Then they argue about it....leaving those looking for information wondering just WTF happened.*


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 11, 2007)

Eggggggzakly, Blood!!!!! There is no ONE correct way to grow. Each person finds what works best for them. It could be tried and proven methods or it could be a brand new way. I am always impressed by how inventive and ingenious some of the posters are on here and I usually learn something every time I visit. Even though I know enough to do a grow without ever having to ask anyone for help again, I still am learning new things every single time I come on here.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Not just one...you're right...its a few people.*
> 
> *But the bottom line is....they take away from others while doing this. If there was only one correct way to grow...thats what we'd be doing. But since people do different things and still get results...eveyone thinks their way is the right way. Then they argue about it....leaving those looking for information wondering just WTF happened.*


well most of the arguing i see or am involved in is usually in politics or talk n toke..most of the grow threads stay clean at least what i look at but i knows theres hundreds so i dont see everything.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

Same here Heymo---However I stay out of the growing section cuz I don't grow anything!


----------



## Roseman (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree that I wish the moderators would do more moderating, especially where name calling attacks occur.
I saw a dude here in March that posted "I agree with what he said" like over 300 times in three days, on hundreds of posts. Next thing you know he is a 420 Time STONER and he never gave advise or even grew any pot. For some reason, he did disappear in May. 
I've seen one dude call a female poster obscene names and then she came back with worst names !
I've seen posters follow other posters around, argueing with every post they posted, no matter what he (or she) said, it was debated and argued.
I see Soil Growers give HYDRO advise and HYDRO Growers give SOIL Advise. 
I see LARGE Major Commerical GROWERS give advise to small CLOSET Stealth Growers and I see posters who never grew more than two plants hidden in the closet advise on setting up large grow rooms. 
I see NEWBIE posters give advise and it's their 2nd post ever, and they never even grew a tomato!
AND what about these 14 yr old kids wanting to know how to grow under their beds and on the closet shelf???shouldn't they be removed?
I am getting at least 2 PMs a day from Newbies, afraid to ask for advise on a thread, afraid of being bullied..
In my opinion, I think Moderators could do more moderating.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Same here Heymo---However I stay out of the growing section cuz I don't grow anything!


 
yea dude the politics section can get vicious..lol people get so serious about it and i will argue but i really dont care that much about politics..it gives med a huge boner tho


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I agree that I wish the moderators would do more moderating, especially where name calling attacks occur.
> I saw a dude here in March that posted "I agree with what he said" like over 300 times in three days, on hundreds of posts. Next thing you know he is a 420 Time STONER and he never gave advise or even grew any pot. For some reason, he did disappear in May.
> I've seen one dude call a female poster obscene names and then she came back with worst names !
> I've seen posters follow other posters around, argueing with every post they posted, no matter what he (or she) said, it was debated and argued.
> ...


yea the kid shit should go..even if they arent under 18 but just fuckin around they should go anyways..cuz your right i see that shit every fuckin day"how can i grow w/out my parents knowing"lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> yea dude the politics section can get vicious..lol people get so serious about it and i will argue but i really dont care that much about politics..it gives med a huge boner tho


I know right....I was reading through that section (politics) the other night, and them dudes get down in there. I thought me and skunk had a heated debate going on about aliens, but them dudes are something serious. I don't know enough about politics to even begin to argue with those guys (other than all politicians are crooks)!


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I know right....I was reading through that section (politics) the other night, and them dudes get down in there. I thought me and skunk had a heated debate going on about aliens, but them dudes are something serious. I don't know enough about politics to even begin to argue with those guys (other than all politicians are crooks)!


thats what i say but i usually cant help it..if i know a little on the topic ill throw my opinion in there but usually try to blow it up and make it look like i know alot about what im saying..i always get out smarted when it comes to that shit..your right fuck all politicians..republicans democrats all of em..fuck em all.
respect


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Not just one...you're right...its a few people.*
> 
> *But the bottom line is....they take away from others while doing this. If there was only one correct way to grow...thats what we'd be doing. But since people do different things and still get results...eveyone thinks their way is the right way. Then they argue about it....leaving those looking for information wondering just WTF happened.*


I totally agree with you, in fact I laugh at these people. It's funny cuz you get people on here who sware they are expert growers and know everything when in fact we are all growing a "weed". I mean I hate to break the news to all you so called "experts" but it doesn't take a genius to grow a weed. I was criticised on my grow for using a HPS through the entire grow phase....Pffft my plants seem to be doing fine at 50 days flowering. I guess ultimatly there isn't really a right or wrong way, its what makes you happy that is the way....If you look up anywhere on growing weed everybody has different opinions from jorge cervantes to myself. Who is to say im wrong or right? I just know for those that criticized saying a HPS would not work out good through an entire phase, I bet you would be sucking my nuts to get a hit of the sticky white widow dank my shitty HPS grew.....roflmao at you experts. 

The correct way is to grow to your likings.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I totally agree with you, in fact I laugh at these people. It's funny cuz you get people on here who sware they are expert growers and know everything when in fact we are all growing a "weed". I mean I hate to break the news to all you so called "experts" but it doesn't take a genius to grow a weed. I was criticised on my grow for using a HPS through the entire grow phase....Pffft my plants seem to be doing fine at 50 days flowering. I guess ultimatly there isn't really a right or wrong way, its what makes you happy that is the way....If you look up anywhere on growing weed everybody has different opinions from jorge cervantes to myself. Who is to say im wrong or right? I just know for those that criticized saying a HPS would not work out good through an entire phase, I bet you would be sucking my nuts to get a hit of the sticky white widow dank my shitty HPS grew.....roflmao at you experts.
> 
> The correct way is to grow to your likings.


ive always used hps through the whole grow...alot of people i know do..the only thing with hps is the plants seem to stretch more but w/e...na it doesnt take a genius to grow but there are plenty of ways to fuck up a plant so someone stupid shouldnt be growing..ive never heard people say hps is shitty before.......
respect


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I totally agree with you, in fact I laugh at these people. It's funny cuz you get people on here who sware they are expert growers and know everything when in fact we are all growing a "weed". I mean I hate to break the news to all you so called "experts" but it doesn't take a genius to grow a weed. I was criticised on my grow for using a HPS through the entire grow phase....Pffft my plants seem to be doing fine at 50 days flowering. I guess ultimatly there isn't really a right or wrong way, its what makes you happy that is the way....If you look up anywhere on growing weed everybody has different opinions from jorge cervantes to myself. Who is to say im wrong or right? I just know for those that criticized saying a HPS would not work out good through an entire phase, I bet you would be sucking my nuts to get a hit of the sticky white widow dank my shitty HPS grew.....roflmao at you experts.
> 
> The correct way is to grow to your likings.


 

yes but really hps is bad light for early growth.... sorry its the truth


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> yes but really hps is bad light for early growth.... sorry its the truth


Perhaps it is but for people with low budget a HPS will work fine.....Honestly I really cant tell a difference from MH in vegetative or HPS.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

Here we go!


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> .....I bet you would be sucking my nuts to get a hit of the sticky white widow dank my shitty HPS grew.....roflmao at you experts.


*That should be framed and placed over my grow room door.*


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey we are all on here for 2 reasons - either to LEARN/IMPROVE how to grow grow OR to chat with other growers and show off our grow. The issue isn't whether there are better ways to grow, it's HOW that information is communicated. If I were using an HPS throughout my grow and didn't know that a MH would have a significant improvement during veg, I would want to know that. What I wouldn't want is to be called an idiot or that my plant is a piece of shit because I don't know what the hell I'm doing. Big difference. There's a way to help a fellow grower out without making him feel like shit. 



abudsmoker said:


> yes but really hps is bad light for early growth.... sorry its the truth


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> yes but really hps is bad light for early growth.... sorry its the truth


Im not about drama but here is a prime example....It only took 1 minute after my original post for this comment....LMAO


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 11, 2007)

*The only difference is...ABS will tell you his opinion....then leave it up to you to go with it or not....Never seen him sit here and go back/forth with anyone with copy/paste info like other people. Seems more to just be speaking from his experience....thats all Im looking for. *

*And I have been using a 400w HPS from jumpstreet. It may not be ideal....but it gets the job done during veg.*


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 11, 2007)

Zeke, budsmoke's last post ISN'T what I am talking about. I would want someone to point out that an HPS isn't the ideal light to use during veg. However, if he called you a fucking idiot for using that light, then THAT would be what I'm talking about.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok all good just wasn't sure if he was being a dick or not.


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 11, 2007)

I personally thought his post was dick-free myself, BTJM.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok i dropped a bomb..... let me give you my reasoning........


plant vegged under hps has a different texture, at first glance of a hps vegged plant shows long internode spacing, the leaves will usually appear overwatered, 

the best way to prepare your plant for this light is to......

veg in large pot under 5500-6500k lights (MH) this allows your plant to dwarf itself. then supplmenting a carbo additive will double bud sites, i use "sweet" its mag. and cane sugar. then when i want to flower. heres what i do 

i start pulling this plant out 2 hours a day to adjust to getting lower light. so i remind myself to move these girls in the dark. so over the first two weeks of flowering your plant doesnt stress so hard. this orange light really means death.... 


i have never run a cycle under these lamps but i swear if you mh your plant for at least 30 days you will never veg under hps again


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 11, 2007)

I would never knock the budget grower either, we cant all have tons of hydro goods laying around. 

Alot of people here treat and feel so passionate about their grow. if you jam your style down your throat it makes you the dick. if everyone posted heres what i did and heres what i got wow, we would all be smart. 

i love showin and sharin eye candy. thats the only reason i come here. i dont want to sell you shit, i dont want to be mr. Right. i want to chill and shoot the shit. 

after you show your colors for a few months then we get to see who you are. there are lots of growers in my city, you think im a bid dog... there is always a bigger fish...... you will want the connections of growers over time. if you play your cards right you can set yourself up for life. 

Chose your battles and SHOW and GIVE respect and it will return everytime...
it takes 2 to argue.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2007)

It's all good bro!!!! just wasn't sure if you were being a dick or not cuz you didn't explain nothing just dropped the bomb like you said...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2007)

You guys are right, we do need to do a better job about moderating however our problem is that we don't have enough time to sort through EVERY thread, mostly the mods try to help the users so go into the sections that users need help.

You guys can help moderation, if you see heated personal attacks on other users click the report post button in the post and we get sent an email about it.

Our moderators are very good at diffusing situations, although we don't usually ban anyone we are going to start with 30 day bans on users.

There is no need to attack another user personally if you do not agree leave it at that and move on. This is a grow forum we are all supposed to be happy people. 

The politics sections and tolk and talk sections will be left as is, if you do not now how to debate your side then you shouldn't step into that forum.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 11, 2007)

thank you!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2007)

you guys need to remember to report the post though.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ok...even though thats akin to "snitchin"...lol*

*Seriously though....I'll do my part.*

*One more thing...If I may ask...Rollitup, whats that you have as an avatar?*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2007)

its a little penguin with a big gun


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't mind snitchin when they start a bitchin'


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 12, 2007)

Rollit, I like the plan. If I can be so bold as to add another point for the mods to consider and that's the underage posters, who come on here to learn how to hide their grow from mommy and daddy. I would require some kind of age validation, if possible. Either that or we somehow uniformly agree to ignore the kids on the site.


----------



## morp (Jun 12, 2007)

the latter idea sounds best hearmenow. dont want to start involving personal detail checks or anything like that...

the juvies are all quite easy to spot, i never bother offering anything to them


----------



## Wavels (Jun 12, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> politics..it gives med a huge boner tho



rflmao
That is too funny and too true!

The politics forum is specifically for arguing (debating).
One of the reasons rollitup is my favorite cannabis site is the lack of moderation of the politics forum. 

I agree that more civility should be looked for in the other forums.

And you guys are right about the kiddies...If I _know they are kids_, I ignore them!


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 12, 2007)

Trust me, that's the fastest way to get this site shut down or it's users put on some kind of watch list by the narcs - to have some parent catch their kid on here and report to the authorities.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 12, 2007)

ok so we will check your Drivers licence before you post..... this is a lost cause


----------



## krime13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hurray, politics stays as is, and the lack of parental guidence is no fault of rollitup, if the kid lied about his/her age than they raised a liar...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 12, 2007)

I understand what Hearmenow is saying, but what can we ACTUALLY do about it? There is no way to filter out underage users. All they gotta do is lie.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree and honestly I dont give a shit how old someone is.


----------



## DoobsDay (Jun 12, 2007)

i agree with the kid issue, in real life i would not feel comfortable teaching a child how to grow, so how do you avoid that here?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok here is the way I look at it:

The internet is a gateway to EVERYTHING in today's society. Although I do not agree with teaching kids how to grow there is no way you can regulate the age of people and what not....Honestly if I were younger then 18 and people told me to leave here I would be pissed off. You are nobody to tell someone to leave just cuz the rules say do not enter if under 18...I mean cmon people everything on the net says that. Im 28 and I remeber being 18 and younger and always looking at porn and what not....If you are worried about getting in trouble then I think you got some other issues. I mean seriously who the hell is gonna waste their time busting down a web page because some 17 year old kid was a member here.....if it bothers you then just don't reply...I mean there is no age limit on growing budz or smoking it so in a sense We are All wrong unless you are medically able to do so....All i am saying is lets not make a big deal out of nothing....What is wrong with stoners these days?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 12, 2007)

There is no way for us to verify age usage unless we validate credit card information, this is based on the honor system on sign up it clearly states you must be 18 years old, however if a person blatantly says they are under 18 then they will be banned until they turn 18, the hiding from my parents thread please report them.

The only reason for this is not because we do not want them to learn it is because I personally don't believe anyone under 18 understands the ramifications of their actions and what a grow could do to a parents house.

I have received under 10 emails from parents now... so this is not a big issue, accounts were banned.


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 13, 2007)

Well expressed, Rollit. Thanks for the response.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 29, 2008)

rollitup said:


> The politics sections and tolk and talk sections will be left as is, if you do not now how to debate your side then you shouldn't step into that forum.


Now that is what I call perfectly clear and totally fair. In all other forums respect, honour advise and assist your fellow herbalist, but a political thread HAS to be a bunfight. At least here it can never be a fistfight, and I for one will NEVER complain about vigorous and abusive debate. Bring it on-and I am sure that others feel similar (unless it was one of those right-wing gun nut weasels who complained about me being rude to them).
can I be unbanned now?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

hahahaha... too easy!


----------



## email468 (Feb 29, 2008)

I believe if you attack the person, you've already lost the argument.


----------



## dankforall (Feb 29, 2008)

Personal attacks dont help. We should be above that. But I guess everyone gets angry and says things they should not. Then you need to man up and say sorry.. lets just keep it peaceful!!


----------



## Dankdude (Feb 29, 2008)

Personally I don't think that any form of racism should be tolerated either.

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/54020-why-i-oppose-obama-david.html

Read through the whole thread and see what I mean.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

report it to the staff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dankdude (Feb 29, 2008)

I have..... Done....


----------



## shamegame (Feb 29, 2008)

Luckily the staff have a pretty good idea what is free speech and what is outright uncalled for abuse.  I think that's part of why so many people love this site. Very little Nazi action, mostly good vibes. A few dumbasses here and there.


----------



## psyclone (Mar 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahaha... too easy!


What does one have to do? If I have offended any Right-Wing underage rascist gun freaks, then all a chap CAN do is marvel at the delicacy of their finer feelings, and in future try VERY hard not to ruffle them too much. Poor little lambs.
Would an apology help?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

obviously my post had nothing to do with yours....lol...
egg on your face!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 1, 2008)

wow someones parents pmed you about thier naughty kids lol...please post a list of who the user names were for my own personal enjoyment lol


----------



## shenagen (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so glad FDD banned that stupid ass revolution prick


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

there's been a lot of anger around here lately. i hate banning people because often it only makes things worse. for me at least. i end up having to justify it to the whole forum. but like i said lately it's been bad. it's like a bus came in or something.


----------



## email468 (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's been a lot of anger around here lately. i hate banning people because often it only makes things worse. for me at least. i end up having to justify it to the whole forum. but like i said lately it's been bad. it's like a bus came in or something.


gotta do what ya gotta do. Having moderated elsewhere from time-to-time, i know being a mod can be fun but it ain't easy and is usually thankless.

i appreciate your efforts on this forum FDD and i think it is very cool that you bother to justify your decisions. many mods don't bother and that makes a big difference to the community who ultimately you are serving. Too often mods sometimes act like it is the other way around 

anyway - i sympathize with you since i hate censorship so much, my heart tugs every time someone is censored or banned - even if i despise what they are saying.

And while I am a firm believer in individual rights over societies comfort, this is a forum, not the senate or congress, and we knew the rules when we signed up and your job - with our help - is to enforce them and make sure the community as a whole doesn't suffer. 

thank you for your good and hard work and please keep it up!


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's been a lot of anger around here lately. i hate banning people because often it only makes things worse. for me at least. i end up having to justify it to the whole forum. but like i said lately it's been bad. it's like a bus came in or something.


 
I don't think you can do any better honestly....You are a real person and thats what I like....No bullshit just straight up...

Not taking anything away from anybody else but you are what all mods should be like, but again everybody is different and I respect that


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 1, 2008)

rat-tat-tat-tat-tat-tatatatata-tat bang bang-bang BOOOOOM rat-tat-tat-tat BOOOOOM (a drive-by)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

i usually let people say what they must. it's when they can't stop that i get involved. when it becomes badgering or rolls into other threads.


----------



## itsjustme27 (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's been a lot of anger around here lately. i hate banning people because often it only makes things worse. for me at least. i end up having to justify it to the whole forum. but like i said lately it's been bad. it's like a bus came in or something.


 You should warn someone first that a ban is coming and give them the option to STFU before you just straight out ban them. JMO


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

itsjustme27 said:


> You should warn someone first that a ban is coming and give them the option to STFU before you just straight out ban them. JMO





itsjustme27 said:


> They kicked me off this site for warning people about their safety and security and then let guys like this stay..... makes perfect since




you still dont listen. he banned you, yet you make another name.... that is not listening and breaking the rules..... a member isnt allowed two user names!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

itsjustme27 said:


> You should warn someone first that a ban is coming and give them the option to STFU before you just straight out ban them. JMO



you were warned. i asked that it stop. you stopped by replying to my warning with a full paragraph on how the dea was coming. you fucked up. admit it to yourself and your mind will ease.


----------



## fdd2wht (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you were warned. i asked that it stop. you stopped by replying to my warning with a full paragraph on how the dea was coming. you fucked up. admit it to yourself and your mind will ease.


Can you please explain to me where I ever said the DEA was coming? I did nothing wrong.... Never should have been baned. Whats with the power trip? You've turned this into something is shouldn't be. 
Whats your deal with security? Why do you have a problem with me telling the members of this site to protect themselves? Why did you delete the thread? Sounds VERY fishy to me...
I'm using a proxy...please don't ban me


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

lol....saying please wont help you.

you are just digging your grave further and further....shoulda did your 3 day bid!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2wht said:


> Can you please explain to me where I ever said the DEA was coming? I did nothing wrong.... Never should have been baned. Whats with the power trip? You've turned this into something is shouldn't be.
> Whats your deal with security? Why do you have a problem with me telling the members of this site to protect themselves? Why did you delete the thread? Sounds VERY fishy to me...
> I'm using a proxy...please don't ban me



i deleted the thread because you were pissin' people off. i got numerous complaints. i will ban you forever so you may as well give up. or change your server and buy a new comp. i'm on you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol....saying please wont help you.
> 
> you are just digging your grave further and further....shoulda did your 3 day bid!!!!


oh yeah, his 3 days. that account is still good. for now.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

and once again, i ban a troublemaker and look what it gets me.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

lol more work?


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 1, 2008)

hell learn one of these days


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 1, 2008)

I need to get laid


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I need to get laid



you and me both. not together though.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got laid like 5 minutes ago....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I just got laid like 5 minutes ago....



wash your hands.


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 2, 2008)

Pay the woman.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Pay the woman.......



hahahhaahhah


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 2, 2008)

Both of those were good


----------

